
Google stands up for Gmail users, requires cops to get a warrant - eplanit
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/01/google-stands-up-for-gmail-users-requires-cops-to-get-a-warrant/
======
mtgx
I wonder if Microsoft does the same with Skype, but I wouldn't bet on it. It
would be great if they tried to be as open with government requests as Google
is, though.

